# 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happened



## speedy94c (Jun 1, 2010)

Went out of town and came back today and 2 of my nannies had babies, one with triplets that looked to be ok but were all 3 dead, 2 still in their sacks and the other out but was still dead. the other 2 were red looking and appeared to have the sack still on them but they did look really small like pre-mature. 
I havent changed anything feed wise adn havent wormed them latly so what is up with that? Anyone have any suggestions on what to do Or is that just something that happens?

Thanks in advance Steve


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happ*

OH I am so sorry.....


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happ*

Feed and nutrition plays a good part. Have the does ever kidded? Its quite possible they had no idea what to do and didnt lick them etc. How long were you gone? Maybe the cleaned off baby didnt get fed.

Im sorry they didnt survive.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happ*

The kids can actually suffocate if they don't get out of that sack & get their airway cleared out. 
It's not always possible to be there for every kidding unfortunately  It does seem odd that none of them survived. Would weather be a factor at all in your area?
Did you have any idea of when the does were bred? Were they first time mothers?? Maybe they were just inexperienced.


----------



## speedy94c (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happ*

The one that had triplets was 4 y/o and this is her 4 time to kid but 1st time here. They both were in the barn, the other is young should be her 2nd time but maybe 1st and 1st here for sure. 
I was only gone one day, I left fri night and got back sat night late.
It was cold last couple nights, 24 last night.

Thanks for the reply,s


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happ*

Gosh, i'm so sorry for your losses. It might just have been that they had no idea what to do. Was there any added stress that could have happened that day?

If the kids don't get out of the sack quickly they will soffocate very easily. It sounds like she got to them to late and ended up just licking one of them clean and realized they were dead and then stopped. So it's likely all of them didn't get air quick enough and then the doe(s) were late to cleaning them and that's why they look a little clean. Some goats just don't do very good mothering, but added stress that day could have contributed as well as other things.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happ*

Oh, I am so sorry! 5 kids lost, that is too many! How disheartening! :hug: I am not very experienced and don't know what could have caused this, except maybe toxoplasmosis? Are there any cats around? You might want to have a vet check them out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happ*

If they were fully formed and had hair as well as the 2 bottom teeth, they were full term. Did you have due dates or breed dates on your girls?

My guess would be that these were very fast deliveries, and by the time the mom's got to cleaning them they were already gone by suffocation. It's also possible that they were stillborn, the one that was cleaned off could have succumbed to the cold too.

I had my girls deliver so fast that after the first was born the second was right on top, the sacks usually break once the kids move, so I do think that if the sacs were intact on 4 of them, the kids may have already been gone before delivery. Stress, a hard hit from another goat or even as milkmaid mentioned, Toxoplasmosis can cause pre term births or still births. I am so very sorry for your loss :hug: 
You may want to milk the colostrum from your girls and freeze it so that you have it on hand should you need it...your girls will also be engorged and uncomfortable with those tight udders, check them daily to be sure they dry up if you don't plan to milk them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 of my nanny goats had babies that are dead. what happ*

I am so sorry for your losses...that is very sad..  
I agree with the others...they all have great advice... :hug:


----------



## mcharvick (Dec 4, 2012)

My goat had to have a fetotomy yesterday. Baby's head was turned and had to take her to the vet and he had to reach in and turn and assist in getting the baby out. Today she is sore and walking different, her back end area is very swollen and she is eating and drinking. I am so sad and feel bad for her, is there any reason to be alarmed her vagina area is so swollen. I do see the placenta in there, the vet gave her an oxytocin inj along with an antibiotic shot. Will the swelling go down or do I need to give her something for that. please help. The vet is closed till monday..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

mcharvick: It is normal for it to swell after an intrusion...I know is painful and only time will heal ...I have been told Perspiration H will help with swelling..Ive never tried it..Might ask your vet first... I would keep her from the herd for a while while she regains her strength..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mcharvick- you need to start your own thread - no one will notice it here


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are your does getting plenty loose minerals during pregnancy?


----------



## mcharvick (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot. she is better today, still moving slow and I was able to clean her back end off with diluted iodine and she is eating and drinking. I do separate her form the others, I feel so bad for her.


----------



## mcharvick (Dec 4, 2012)

How do you start ur own thread on here?


----------



## mcharvick (Dec 4, 2012)

Im not sure how too. lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you using the phone app or the site on the computer?


----------



## mcharvick (Dec 4, 2012)

off and on.. sometimes the phone and sometimes my desktop.


----------

